# Hornady 180gr. SPBT LM



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Just curious if anyone has used these or know anyone that does. I'm getting them for my moose this fall, cuz i've heard only good things about it, including moose. Just wondering if anyone here has used it.


----------

